# Radio On PC(Not Internet Radio)



## mr_356 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Friends,

I was wondering that is there any way i can listen radio on my pc. I m not talking about internet radio but local FM transmission. 

As far as i know i think some extra hardware is required for the reception. So i want to know is there any software and hardware available for that. 

Thank You


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 6, 2007)

I have Pinnacle V turner and i can listen to local FM and record too


----------



## abhasbajpai (Aug 6, 2007)

connect your FM transistor radio(the one you get i market for 50 bucks) to the line in port of your sound card, use a stereo cable with 3.5 mm jack at both end (25 bucks) put one end of it to your radio to earphone socket another to line in of you pc sound card, you are done. 
PS:- u have to change the channels from the radio itself.
this is the cheapest and ready to use solution


----------



## slugger (Aug 7, 2007)

if u also plannin on buyin a set of speakers  u may wan2 go 4 1 dat has in-built radio reciever

tho controlling wud have 2 b dun from d speaker panel itself
if not abhas's suggestion is a gud 1


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Aug 7, 2007)

I have heard about Mouse with FM


----------

